# Baby Sweater Free K Pattern



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

This is one of my baby knitting patterns and design for cotton yarn. The name is "Seamless Yellow Baby Sweater Dress".

It is free and One size for 12 to 24 months.

The link is
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seamless-yellow-baby-sweater-dress


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

It is adorable!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I made this a few years ago. Nice pattern!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

cmsezto said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> This is one of my baby knitting patterns and design for cotton yarn. The name is "Seamless Yellow Baby Sweater Dress".
> 
> ...


Thank You again for sharing this pattern with us again. This is a beautiful dress, and I look forward to making it for my granddaughters. 
I have a question about the written instructions, which I am sure is just a typo when making the pattern. After working the*"Body"*, the next section worked in your pattern states* "WRIST BAND"*. I am pretty sure you meant *"WAIST BAND"*, but to a newer knitter, it may might confuse them a bit and wonder what they may have missed in your instructions.

Also, do you think that there's a possibility that you will do a PDF downloadable in the future of the pattern? PDF is so much easier to save to work from, and print out. I understand that you cannot put video instructions in a PDF, but you can still enclose information where the downloads are available for those who need to see the stitch combination to work it.

Again Thank You for putting this Free pattern together for the general public. Your talent and time is greatly appreciated.
Circular Knitter


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

Circular Knitter said:


> Thank You again for sharing this pattern with us again. This is a beautiful dress, and I look forward to making it for my granddaughters.
> I have a question about the written instructions, which I am sure is just a typo when making the pattern. After working the*"Body"*, the next section worked in your pattern states* "WRIST BAND"*. I am pretty sure you meant *"WAIST BAND"*, but to a newer knitter, it may might confuse them a bit and wonder what they may have missed in your instructions.
> 
> Also, do you think that there's a possibility that you will do a PDF downloadable in the future of the pattern? PDF is so much easier to save to work from, and print out. I understand that you cannot put video instructions in a PDF, but you can still enclose information where the downloads are available for those who need to see the stitch combination to work it.
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion and I just edited the typo. I will do PDF for future patterns.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link to the pattern. Another one for my to do list.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for the free pattern. I found a lot of cute patterns on your website.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, thank you for the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

It's very cute. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I love the sweater! I am definitely going to make it for my 7 month old Granddaughter!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cute pattern. Bookmarked! Thanks for your time and talent!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the free pattern, it's lovely.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

You can change web pages to PDF by going to printfriendly.com and putting in the url to convert the page. Depending on how the images are embedded on the web page will make a difference if they are included in the newly created pdf.


cmsezto said:


> Thanks for your suggestion and I just edited the typo. I will do PDF for future patterns.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is just adorable!! Thank you for the link to the precious little sweater!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a darling dress! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Very sweet little dress! Thanks for the pattern. I'll be making this one. Saved!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very cute ! Thank you for sharing ! &#128522;


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

cmsezto said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> This is one of my baby knitting patterns and design for cotton yarn. The name is "Seamless Yellow Baby Sweater Dress".
> 
> ...


Thank you! It's beautiful.


----------



## Krunch (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you, cmsezto, for your generosity. I plan to make your lovely little dress.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Darling sweater! Thanks!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you ,it is very pretty.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

This is adorable! Thank you for generously offering your pattern for free.


----------



## lovetoknit123 (Aug 12, 2015)

It's wonderful, thank you!


----------



## dheida (Oct 8, 2011)

Adorable! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely pattern. There is a new baby in our family who I can knit it for!


----------



## QuinnT44 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

